# My Cruze Reset?



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I've been driving my Cruze around for a while now; almost at 14k. Friday night i drove to my friends house, an hour later i left. When i left the DIC was black, would not turn on, and my temperature was in *C (usually in *F). Other than those 2 things everything worked fine. I started my car Sunday morning (didnt drive at all saturday), and everything was reset; trip 1, trip 2, fuel consumed, timer, etc. So now my trip 1 and trip 2 are both at 14k with the MPG's all reset (im really more pissed at that than anything else, as now i dont have a real "lifetime" mpg anymore). Any ideas or has this happened to anyone? So far everything has been normal after the little "reset".


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

My first suspicion would be the primary battery cables or a newly developed intermittent ground problem. Bet it happens again at some random time.


----------

